# Bus to Al Ain



## Hunnybunny (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello all,

I am moving to Dubai in August and was thinking about soon after taking a weekend break to the "relative" cool of Al Ain  That and I just really miss it! I am sure when Dubai gets a bit much I can escape to the country 
I know there used to be a bus service but I can t think for the life of me where the bus station was in Dubai. I d be able to find it no problem in al ain. Sometimes we would get a taxi to Dubai but that would set us back around 100 AED and the bus was a lot cheaper. 

Any one know where to get the bus?

Thanks


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The bus station is in Bur Dubai, and is officially called Ghubaiba bus station .

I am not sure Al Ain can be considered relativley cooler in August, as when its 42C in Dubai, it will likely be 46-47 in Al Ain as Alain is well inland

The evenings are less humid though in Al Ain.


----------



## Hunnybunny (Feb 5, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> The bus station is in Bur Dubai, and is officially called Ghubaiba bus station .
> 
> I am not sure Al Ain can be considered relativley cooler in August, as when its 42C in Dubai, it will likely be 46-47 in Al Ain as Alain is well inland
> 
> The evenings are less humid though in Al Ain.


Thanks. I found Al Ain sooooo much easier to cope with than Dubai. Yes it is the humidity. Al Ain was like being in a dry oven as oposed to Dubai being like a sauna. I prefered it!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I go to Al AIn for Karting and Surfing and my favourite view is Al Ain in my rear view mirror! The place must be sign posted for people with a vivid imagination and has anybody even the slightest idea how many roundabouts there ar there??


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Lots. Means you dont have to go an extra 2 or 3 or even 5 km, to take a left, only an extra km or less most the time


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I go to Al AIn for Karting and Surfing and my favourite view is Al Ain in my rear view mirror! The place must be sign posted for people with a vivid imagination and has anybody even the slightest idea how many roundabouts there ar there??


Surfing? Where do you go surfing in Al Ain?


----------



## Hunnybunny (Feb 5, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I go to Al AIn for Karting and Surfing and my favourite view is Al Ain in my rear view mirror! The place must be sign posted for people with a vivid imagination and has anybody even the slightest idea how many roundabouts there ar there??


I LOVE the place! The souk, the beauty salons, the shisha cafes, Jabeel Hafeet, the hotels. I also love the fact its so local and differnt.I was always kept amused when I lived there but then again sunbathing, salons and shisha were my hobbies combined with the odd weekend in Dubai or Dubai. 

Dubai is going to be a big culture shock from Al Ain but at least I ll be able to return there when Dubai gets a bit much and i need a bit of peace and quiet. I will at least have sunbathing, shisha and salons in Dubai as well  I was actually relieved when I heard Mirdif where I will be living was a good bit away from the centre of Dubai and residential. I need to be eased into Dubai life! 

PS I LOVE the roundabouts by the way as I never drove there! It was always nice to see the pretty decorations on them!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

There is a purpose built surf centre built at the foot of the Jebel hafeet mountain, they also have a canoe run and a white water rafting run. google wadi adventure Al Ain. It`s not the cheapest place, 100dhs to get in and then 100 for an hours surfing but its a sureal experience having a big wave in the middle of nowhere.


----------

